# NSW Balmoral 20/05/2014- Wrassemagnet back on top



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

After an extended recuperation from a broken pinkie Jim was keen to get back on the Other Woman and tangle with some pinkies of the other kind. We met up at Longy around 4:30am and were confronted with an unpleasant 12knt Westerly meaning constant paddling just to stop being blown offshore. Thinking Jim didn't need to undo all that physio we chose to execute plan B and head to Balmoral.
It was a good call with Balmoral offering plenty of protection. If the Other Woman felt neglected she didn't show it, she is still a sexy beast but her FF was declared DOA.








We headed over to Grotto Pt and trolled around for Tailor. Pretty quiet except for a dropped hit. Ironically Jim caught a little pinkie.








We wanted a cruisey paddle and got what we ordered, they sea was so calm I paddled a few meters from the rocks and over bommies.
Over at Middle Head Cave I there was a bit more action with a double tailor hookup. Lost one landed one. Whatever, too relaxed to care.
















Trolling home I hooked a ***** that pulled me onto the rocks, it was so flat I just put a foot over to hold off and continued the fight.
Soon after I heard a a cry from Jim, not pain but exitement.
















Top morning, no pressure, good company and B&E rolls. It's all good.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to see Jim Back on the water and getting into fish.

Thanks for the Share Gary - and Well done


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Great report, thanks.

Ray


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fabulous Gary and Jim. That must feel good Jim....you can stop your psychiatric appointments now. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice guys. Gary, I thought I told you you weren't allowed to post the best pics 
Did you try for squid, I heard there are some good ones around at the moment.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm blessed I tell you! My pinkie is nice and stiff so it conformed to the paddle shaft perfectly and held itself there without effort or pain - the paddling was just so good, the fishing better, the bacon best and my mate Gary the bestest. Kerry I tried for squid around Paul's cave by tying on a squid jig and then promptly changing my mind as I so wanted to keep paddling around trolling tailor lollies. Like Gary said and his photo's show we were just mesmerised by the beauty around us today and well, the fishing didn't seem as important to me on this day. Gary's ***** hookup was hilarious, he was literally fending the rocks off with his foot. There was nothing at that poxy green channel marker as usual, at least nothing that wanted my kingie rigged squid on painbringer. My tailor was bigger than Gary's at 46cm (Gary's was 45cm). Doesn't matter because I got to take both home for fanging - thanks again Gary! The Wrassemagnets demolished the fillets baked at 200 degrees after soaking in soy, mirin, garlic, ginger, chilli then wrapped in foil steambath bags for 12 minutes. Baked a spanakopita from the shops at the same time and soaked up the juices with it - superbly messy. Man I can't wait to get out for snapper at longy, or hairy wolf chrome nightmares in complete darkness in the twilight zone.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

keza said:


> Nice guys. Gary, I thought I told you you weren't allowed to post the best pics
> Did you try for squid, I heard there are some good ones around at the moment.


I gave squidding a shot near obelisk beach but no takers Kerry. Doesn't mean they weren't there though.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

What a great way to start the day, sounds like you had the place to yourself. Gary, you tend to see more 'tentacles' in summer at Obelisk beach.......


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Great report. And i thought it was cold up here the other day. Jim, you make it look like you are paddling in antarctica.


The kokatat pants that Gary put me on are fantastic. I wear neoprene boots over the kokatat pants. Underneath I layer up with woollen socks, thermal long pants, thermal t shirt, stealth rashie (of course) and kokatat paddling top with a high vis beanie and buff around the neck. I wear a pair of nylon shorts with lots of pockets over the kokatat pants as they have no pockets. Extremely toasty. I wash everything on woollen cycle (except the boots) after rinsing off any sand and am ready to go again. Haven't tried swimming in the gear, probably should.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice sambos and great decription of your layering....we are having an usual warm period at present so im still heading out in long pants lycra etc....my kokatat pants with custom doodle zipper is on the way along with a semi dry jacket.....the pants....at what temprature do you recoment not wearing them?...do they get hot during constant effort paddeling?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

The pants seem to be ok except for the actual summer months, even with thermal pants on underneath (you need something between bare skin and the kokatat material). That means in rough terms they are fine with a water temp of about 19 degrees or under. It's more the upper layers that make me overheat, the buff especially makes me hot and I often take it off even in winter after I've warmed up. I think one rashie and the outer layer is enough once your out on the water in early autumn and late spring. The thermal layer under the rashie comes in late autumn / early spring and sometimes I wear another hoodie or jacket for the setup time in the carpark, especially with westerly or southerly wind. I will wear an extra thermal layer on the top in winter day fishing and an extra pair of socks, extra bottom thermal layer, a thick storm jacket with hood and a bit o rum for the night fishing in winter.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Midweek bastards!
I've been taking rocks with me on the ferry since I read that report. Next time.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sure you'll get you're revenge this weekend X. Would be good if we could X paths again soon, maybe chasing hairies?


----------

